# neues /dev/md0 wird beim Systemstart nicht geladen

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe mal ein neues System aufgesetzt. Ein Software Raid 1 mit Problemen erstellt. Nun läuft es zwar, aber nach jedem Neustart muß ich erst mdadm --create ....ausführen, dann kommt die Warnung, daß die Partitionen schon zu einem Raid gehören. Ich bestätige. Dann läuft es bis zum nächsten Neustart.

Was habe ich da falsch gemacht?

G. R.

----------

## slick

Sind evt. die Devices durcheinander gekommen? Z.B. wurde der Raid als /dev/md1 angelegt und soll jetzt /dev/md0 sein? Er merkt sich aber das er /dev/md1 war und ist dieses jetzt schon belegt, klappts nicht.

Ich weiß, komisch beschrieben. Aber evt. weißt du ja was ich meine.

EDIT:

Was mir gerade auffällt, wieso mdadm --create... ?  :Shocked:  Damit baust den Raid komplett neu. Probiers doch mal mit mdadm --assemble ..., damit kannst einen bestehenden Raid wiederherstellen.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich eigentlich den Eintrag für das Array in die /etc/mdadm.conf?

Vielleicht stimmt da ja was nicht?

G. R.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Mach mal bitte ein fdisk -l /dev/sdX für beide Raid Platten und poste das hier.

Sebastian

----------

## schmutzfinger

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wie bekomme ich eigentlich den Eintrag für das Array in die /etc/mdadm.conf?
> 
> 

 

RTFM.

 */etc/mdadm.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # ARRAY lines specify an array to assemble and a method of identification.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Sollte die root-Partition ein RAID sein dann kann man dem Kern mit entsprechenden Parametern sagen, wie das aufgebaut werden soll.

z.B.:

```

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage md=0,/dev/sda1,/dev/sdb1 root=/dev/md0 ...

```

----------

## Tinitus

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Mach mal bitte ein fdisk -l /dev/sdX für beide Raid Platten und poste das hier.
> 
> Sebastian

 

Hi muß mal endlich fertig werden hier.... deshalb endlich die Antwort

```

fdisk -l /dev/sdc

Platte /dev/sdc: 1500.3 GByte, 1500301910016 Byte

255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 182401 Zylinder

Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes

Disk identifier: 0x6545795e

   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

/dev/sdc1               1      182401  1465136001   fd  Linux raid autodetect

fdisk -l /dev/sdb

Platte /dev/sdb: 1500.3 GByte, 1500301910016 Byte

255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 182401 Zylinder

Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes

Disk identifier: 0x4598ab8a

   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1      182401  1465136001   fd  Linux raid autodetect

```

meine

/etc/mdadm.conf

```

DEVICE /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdb1

ARRAY /dev/md0 metadata=0.90 UUID=b2d5ba2e:3b5e8f63:04894333:532a878b

```

leider ist beim Systemstart kein /dev/md0 vorhanden deshalb mache ich immer ein:

```

mdadm --assemble /dev/md0  --auto=yes  /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1

```

dann ein mount -a um das /dev/md0 zu mounten.

Es handelt sich um eine reine Datenpartition...

Das kann es doch aber nicht sein, oder?

G. R.

----------

## py-ro

Was sagt den jeweils eine 

```
mdadm --examine
```

?

Ich tippe auf falsche Metadaten-Version im Superblock.

Py

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe das Gleiche Problem:

```
multimedia ~ # mdadm --examine /dev/sda1 

/dev/sda1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 0.90.00

           UUID : 4b691155:0a5ff231:50867140:d9466ee0 (local to host multimedia)

  Creation Time : Sat Jun  5 22:32:19 2010

     Raid Level : raid1

  Used Dev Size : 1465135936 (1397.26 GiB 1500.30 GB)

     Array Size : 1465135936 (1397.26 GiB 1500.30 GB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 2

Preferred Minor : 0

    Update Time : Sat Jun  5 22:55:52 2010

          State : active

 Active Devices : 2

Working Devices : 2

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

       Checksum : 182ad4b6 - correct

         Events : 4

      Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

this     0       8        1        0      active sync   /dev/sda1

   0     0       8        1        0      active sync   /dev/sda1

   1     1       8       17        1      active sync   /dev/sdb1

```

```
multimedia ~ # mdadm --examine /dev/sdb1 

/dev/sdb1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 0.90.00

           UUID : 4b691155:0a5ff231:50867140:d9466ee0 (local to host multimedia)

  Creation Time : Sat Jun  5 22:32:19 2010

     Raid Level : raid1

  Used Dev Size : 1465135936 (1397.26 GiB 1500.30 GB)

     Array Size : 1465135936 (1397.26 GiB 1500.30 GB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 2

Preferred Minor : 0

    Update Time : Sat Jun  5 22:55:52 2010

          State : active

 Active Devices : 2

Working Devices : 2

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

       Checksum : 182ad4c8 - correct

         Events : 4

      Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

this     1       8       17        1      active sync   /dev/sdb1

   0     0       8        1        0      active sync   /dev/sda1

   1     1       8       17        1      active sync   /dev/sdb1

```

Danke

tobi

----------

## Tinitus

So jetzt habe ich auf einem anderen Rechner noch so ein Problem.

Manchmal wird eine Festplatte von dem Array geladen, manchmal die Andere. Problem ist erst aufgefallen, nachdem man auf älteren Datenbestand zugegriffen hatte.

Wie gleich ich das nun wieder ab? Manuell kopieren?

Wie verhindere ich so einen Fehler in Zukunft?

Wie bekomme ich das Raid wieder zum Laufen?

```
cat /proc/mdstat 

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] [raid10] 

md0 : active raid1 sdd1[1]

      976759936 blocks [2/1] [_U]

      

unused devices: <none>

```

```
mdadm --examine /dev/sdd1

/dev/sdd1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 0.90.00

           UUID : 760e9a2a:a9e602e1:c19d656a:924e5f8a

  Creation Time : Tue Aug  5 22:04:49 2008

     Raid Level : raid1

  Used Dev Size : 976759936 (931.51 GiB 1000.20 GB)

     Array Size : 976759936 (931.51 GiB 1000.20 GB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 1

Preferred Minor : 0

    Update Time : Sun Jun  6 11:46:26 2010

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 1

Working Devices : 1

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

       Checksum : ebf48384 - correct

         Events : 410148

      Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

this     1       8       49        1      active sync   /dev/sdd1

   0     0       0        0        0      removed

   1     1       8       49        1      active sync   /dev/sdd1

```

```

mdadm --examine /dev/sdc1

/dev/sdc1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 0.90.00

           UUID : 760e9a2a:a9e602e1:c19d656a:924e5f8a

  Creation Time : Tue Aug  5 22:04:49 2008

     Raid Level : raid1

  Used Dev Size : 976759936 (931.51 GiB 1000.20 GB)

     Array Size : 976759936 (931.51 GiB 1000.20 GB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 2

Preferred Minor : 0

    Update Time : Sat May 29 03:09:44 2010

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 2

Working Devices : 2

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

       Checksum : ebe90656 - correct

         Events : 394766

      Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

this     0       8       33        0      active sync   /dev/sdc1

   0     0       8       33        0      active sync   /dev/sdc1

   1     1       8       49        1      active sync   /dev/sdd1

```

Bitte um Hilfe!

G. R.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich habe das Gleiche Problem:
> 
> ```
> multimedia ~ # mdadm --examine /dev/sda1 
> 
> ...

 

Hmm.

Jetzt wird es zwar sofort geladen und gemountet, aber:

```
multimedia ~ # cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid1] 

md0 : active raid1 sda1[0] sdb1[1]

      1465135936 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      [====>................]  resync = 21.5% (315753024/1465135936) finish=425.2min speed=45041K/sec

      

unused devices: <none>

```

Oder macht er das immer?

----------

## Tinitus

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> Jetzt wird es zwar sofort geladen und gemountet, aber:
> ...

 

Hi das macht er eigentlich nur, wenn das Array nicht synchron ist. Hast Du was geändert? Läuft es jetzt rund? Hatte zwischenzeitlich das Array neu aufgebaut, alle Daten zurück kopiert. Dann lief es eine Weile. Nun geht's schon wieder nicht mehr....

G. R.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> Jetzt wird es zwar sofort geladen und gemountet, aber:
> ...

 

Bei mir geht es nun, seitdem ich in der /etc/mdadm.conf:

ARRAY /dev/md0 UUID=4b691155:0a5ff231:50867140:d9466ee0

stehen habe.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

bei mir geht es immer noch nicht.

Habe mir mal einen bootlog erstellen lassen. Dort erscheint:

* Autoloaded 3 module(s)

 * Starting up RAID devices ...

  [ !! ]

 * Setting up the Logical Volume Manager ...

  No volume groups found

  No volume groups found

  No volume groups found

Fehlt da vielleicht ein Kernelmodul?

G. Roland

----------

## Tinitus

Noch mal nach oben schieb.

Habe jetzt mit dem .35er Kernel mal alle Module fest im Kernel integrieren lassen. Geht auch nicht.

Kann es ein falscher Superblock sein? Habe gelesen, daß man eine ältere Version für den Superblock verwenden soll. Wie geht das?

Kann keiner helfen. Nach welchem Howto hat es bei Euch funktioniert?

Bin völlig ratlos!

Gruß Roland

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Noch mal nach oben schieb.
> 
> Habe jetzt mit dem .35er Kernel mal alle Module fest im Kernel integrieren lassen. Geht auch nicht.
> 
> Kann es ein falscher Superblock sein? Habe gelesen, daß man eine ältere Version für den Superblock verwenden soll. Wie geht das?
> ...

 

Bei anlegen mit mdadm die option "-e 0.90" anhängen für denn alten Superblock dann sollte das "autoload"

auch klappen. Gentoo nimmt bei default glaube ich

einen anderen, macht z.B. Systemscuecd so und die basiert auf gentoo.

MfG

----------

